

Ask HN: How is your developer box upgrade with OS X Yosemite going on? - bhagyas

Please vote this up and feel free to share tips and links that point to issues and migration tips from Mavericks to Yosemite on your primary development machine.
======
HashNuke
Upgraded to Yosemite a few hours ago on my Macbook Air 11" and have had no
problems at all. Homebrew works fine. My primary languages (Erlang & Elixir)
run fine. Edited files with vim. But I've only done a fraction of my work for
now (today).

Expect some sort of "visual overload"[1] once you upgrade. Too much of color
(It felt like the interface was done with crayons). After a few minutes of
work it'll feel normal.

The phone-calls-on-mac and turn-on-iOS-personal-hotspot-on-mac features will
only be available in iOS 8.1, which is slated for an Oct-20th release. I am
looking forward to these two features.

[1] - My friend called it that :)

------
robinduckett
If you use Asepsis then you'll get a message saying it's incompatible and
won't be migrated, however if you reinstall it'll work just fine.

